# المعدات الثقيله من البدايه للنهايه



## عبد السبوح (18 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع منقول من منتدي مهندسون بلا حدود كتبه مهندس حامد 







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أزيكم يا شباب 

عاملين أيه 

بمناسبة أفتتاح قسم المعدات الثقيله

نحب نبتدى بمقدمه بسيطه عن المعدات الثقيله وأنواعها والعمليات التى يتم أستخدام هذه المعدات

نفتح المواضيع مع بعض مش أكتر

مقدمه فى المعدات الثقيله

هى المعدات التى أعدت خصيصا للعمل فى الطرق الغير ممهده (off road ) والتى تحتوى على بعض الملحقات(attachment) التى تستخدم لمثل هذه التربه ويتم تركيبها فى المعدات ذات العجلات (wheeled) أو المعدات ذات الجنزير (tracked) . وهذه الملحقات تقوم بالمساعده فى توليد قوه جر عاليه ومناسبه لنوع التربه المراد العمل فيها.ولقد أختلفت المعدات المستخدمه حاليا والمستخدمه قديما من حيث الشكل والتصميم والامكانيات والملحقات.

أستخدامات المعدات الثقيله:-
يمكن تقسيم التغراض اللازمه لاستخدام المعدات الثقيله الى أربع أنواع:-

1)الاغراض الانشائيه
مثل أنشاء السدود والطرق السريعه و الاماكن المستخدمه لمرور المياه و طرق المطارات وغيرها 
والعمل فى مثل هذه الظروف يتطلب تحريك كميه كبيره من التربه والصخور لهذا لابد من توافر عده متطلبات عند أستخدام هذه المعدات:-

أ)الوصول الى السرعه المثلى للمعده:- لكى تقوم بتوفير عمليه نقل سريعه ذات كفاءه عاليه 
ب)الطول المثالى للمعده:- لكى يسمح بالتحرك فى مناطق متعدده ومسافات مختلفه
جـ)الحجم المثالى للمعده والحمل

2) الاغراض العسكريه
هناك العديد من المعدات التى نسنخدم لمثل هذه الاغراضوتسمح هذه المعدات فى العمل على طرق واسطح مختلفه. هناك بعض المتطلبات لمثل هذه العمليات

أ‌)خفة الحركه 
ب‌)الاعتماديه
جـ)امكانية المناوره

3)الاغراض الصناعيه

كالعماليات التى تنفذ فى قطع ونقل الاشجار والتعدين وصناعة البترول
حاليا مثل هذه العمليات تتطلب زيادة كفاءة العجلات القائده من حيث الجر

4)الاغراض العامه

كالنقل والمواصلات المستخدمه لنقل الاشخاص من مكان لمكان أخر
هذه العمليات تتطلب الاتى:-

أ‌)زيادة سرعة المركبه
ب‌)تقليل نسية أستهلاك الوقود
جـ) زيادة عمر المركبه

تصنيف المعدات الثقيله

يمكن تصنيف المعدات الثقيله طبقا لكل من

أ)الغرض من الاستخدام
ب)نوع طريقة الجر
جـ) نوع العضو القائد

يمكن تصنيف المعدات الثقيله على حسب الغرض من الاستخدام كالاتى:-

1)معدات أنشائيه
2)معدات النقل العام
3)جررات زراعيه
4)الالات الغابات
5)الالات التى تستخدم لقطع الجليد

تصنيف المعدات الثقيله طبقا لنوع طريقة الجر

1)معدات مجروره أومقطوره
2)معدات نصف مقطوره
3)معدات مجروره ذاتيا


تصنيف المعدات الثقيله طبقا لنوع العضو القائد

1)عن طريق أستخدام الاطارات هواء
2)عن طريق أستخدام أطارات صلب كالمستخدمه فى معدات رصف الطرق وتسويتها
3)عن طريق أستخدام الجنازير

ديه بدايه بس يا شباب 

عايزين نشد حيلنا شويه عشان نخلى الموضوع ده موسوعه لعلم المعدات الثقيله​*​


----------



## عبد السبوح (18 أغسطس 2010)

تعقيب من مهندس طالب الدعاء

جزاك الله خيرا يا حامد على مبادرتك الرائعة و الانطلاق بهذا الموضوع المتميز ... أسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

و احب ان اكون مشاركا في الموضوع بأضافة صغيرة ..



Types of Mobile EarthMoving Equipment

هناك عدة انواع من المعدات التى تعمل في نقل التربة ... سواء بتسويتها او بقطعها او بحفرها او ....

1. Equipment for soil cutting and displacing
2. Equipment for land leveling
3. Equipment for soil digging and excavation
4. Equipment for soil compaction


نبدأ في الحديث عن اول نوع من تلك المعدات الا و هو :

Equipment for Soil Cutting and Displacing

و المعدات التى تقوم بهذه المهمة ... اى قطع التربة و نقلها ... تنقسم الى نوعين :

1. Bulldozers
2. Scrapers

​


----------



## عبد السبوح (18 أغسطس 2010)

تعقيب من مهندس ابو حسين 

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اولا موضوعك شيق وممتاز
ولك جزيل الشكر
ولاكن اريد الاضاح لان المعدات الثقيلة
لها اهمية كبيرة فى حياتنا
فهى انواع 
اولا اللوا در بانواعها
ثانيا الحفارات 
ثالثا البلدوزرات
رابعا الهراسات
خامسا الاوناش بانواعها
ولكل نوع من هذة المعدات خصائص
من ناحية المحركات والترانس ميشن والدفرنسات وطلنبات الهيدروليك
اسف اذا كنت اطلت الرد
احبكم فى اللة
وشكرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الفاضل الكريم 
اهلا بك 
شكرا علي مواضيعك ومشاركاتك التي بها من الفوائد الكثير ولكن لي ملاحظة ارجو تداركها وهي : عند النقل من موقع آخر ، يجب ان يتم تخليص النقل من المداخلات ، بمعني أنه ننتظر منك تلخيص الفوائد ، وحذف الحشو من الشكر والتقريظ وخلافه ، وتقديم الفوائد العلمية التي هي الهدف ، والا حولنا صفحات موقعهم الي موقعنا ، وهو أمر غير صحيح .
برجاء الانتباه الي هذه الملاحظة فيما يأتي وجزاكم الله خيرا علي ما قدمت وما تقدم ، وكل عام وانت بخير .


----------



## عبد السبوح (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزي الله حضرتك خيرا ان شاء الله 

و اسف علي هذا الخطأ

و ان شاء الله يتم مراعاته في المرات القادمة


----------



## ahmed_sr (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شباب بداية طيبة والي عندو معلومات عن مضخات الديزل بشكل عام ارجو المساعدة مع الشكر


----------



## alith (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن عندي سؤل على لون الالت لمدا تطلى بالون الاصفر


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## KAMBAAL (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر لك باش مهندس حامد على هذا لعمل الرائع
ونسال الله ان يديم لك بالصحه والعافيه
ولى طلب خاص منك وهوان تعطينا اسماء الاليات المستخدمه فى الطرق والسدود عربى وانجليزى مع استخدامات كل منها


----------



## adison2000 (10 فبراير 2011)

موضوع هام للغايه وافتتاحيه رائعه , اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## saad_srs (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (23 فبراير 2011)

نشكرك على هذا الموضوع ونشد على يدك ونتعاون فيه ان شاء الله تعالى لتعم الفائدة بارك الله تعالى بك وبجميع الاخوة المشتركين ننتظر المزيد


----------



## XYZ111 (29 مايو 2011)

الشكر الكثريير اليكم يا منتداء العملماء


----------



## محمود مجدى واصل (22 يونيو 2011)

لو سمحتم انا عندي انترفيو في شركة معدات ثقيلة ممكن اعرف اية الاسئلة اللي ممكن اتسأل فيها وجزيل الشكر


----------



## كابتن تيفا (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## نوبل2000 (15 يناير 2012)

بجد موضوع رائع و مهم نرجو الاستمرار لمعرفة المزيد


----------



## KSA_ENG (17 يناير 2012)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خير


----------



## mohie (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك ربى خيرا


----------



## tahardman (11 مايو 2012)

شكر لك باش مهندس على هذة المعلومات الرئعة ووجعلك اللةمن اسعدخلقة واكرمهم عندة واحبهم الية واقربهم لدية
الشكر لك مرة ثانية نرجومنك انتعطينى معلومات عن الصيانة وخاصة عن الهيدروليك عن هذة المعدات وهي البلدوزرات والشيولات والبكلينات حتى المخططات الهيدروليكية عن هذة المعدات (كوماتسو) ووبارك اللة فيك


----------



## adison2000 (13 مايو 2012)

tahardman قال:


> شكر لك باش مهندس على هذة المعلومات الرئعة ووجعلك اللةمن اسعدخلقة واكرمهم عندة واحبهم الية واقربهم لدية
> الشكر لك مرة ثانية نرجومنك انتعطينى معلومات عن الصيانة وخاصة عن الهيدروليك عن هذة المعدات وهي البلدوزرات والشيولات والبكلينات حتى المخططات الهيدروليكية عن هذة المعدات (كوماتسو) ووبارك اللة فيك




_*تجميع اللودر*_


_*الحفاره الهيدروليكيه*_


*البلدوزر

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/305259-كتاب-عن-البلدوزر*كتاب عن اللودر*​*

*


----------



## tarek495 (13 مايو 2012)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام التركيز على جانب الصيانة فهو الأهم.و يا حبذا من يملك كتب او مواقع تتحدث عن صيانة المركبات الثقيلة ان يفيدنا بها و جزاه الله خيرا.


----------



## mostafa_mobset (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
بس كنت اتمنى مقرنات بين المعدات الثقيله وكمان مقارنه بين الشركات المختلفه فى المعدات الثقيله زىcaterpillar وkomatsu واى الشركتين متفوقه فى معده معينه مثلاً
وشكراً


----------



## احمدم الغازى (16 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على مابذلت من مجهود ونفعك الله بعلمه وزادك من فضله


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح المبسط، حيث اننى مهندس معمارى و مهتم بالمعدات الثقيلة وهذا الشرح المبسط أعطانى فكرة عامة عن تصنيف هذه المعدات.
مشكورين جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## أحمد ماهر الدراوشة (20 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.same7 elshamy (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مبروك على افتتاح قسم المعدات الثقيلة .. مع انها متأخرة جدا معلش
شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم وعلى الموضوعات المفيدة فى القسم واتمنى 
انى اقدر اساعد معاكم من النهاردة وافيد واستفيد فى المنتدى
انتظروا منى قريبا بعض الكتب القيمة فى المجال بإذن الله


----------

